# PO 462 Fuel Level Sensor



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

2003 sentra gxe/ 116,000 miles auto

PO 462 was once again retreived from SES light.

Where is the fuel level sensor in this sentra?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fuel level sensor is on the fuel gauge sender in the fuel tank. However, there is a technical service bulletin for DTC P0462 for 2003 Sentras with the 1.8L engine (Nissan TSB# NTB04-033a). In order to check if the bulletin applies, you will need a scantool that is capable of reading the ECM part number programmed into your ECM. If the ECM part number matches any of the numbers on the TSB, the fix is to reprogram the ECM with an updated program and relearn the idle air volume.


----------



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

Im assuming that is why Im having issues starting my sentra? It seems to be choking at start, then after the rough start, it runs perfect. 

Ive changed a coil, crank position sensor, relays. 

Is this a factory recall?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fuel level sensor has nothing to do with drivability; it's used to turn on the low fuel warning light when you are a few gallons short of empty. It's a service bulletin used to help technicians correct a problem they've experienced in a number of vehicles, not a recall. There is another TSB (NTB05-052C) that addresses "long engine crank time before start" issues on 2003-06 Sentras with the 1.8L or 2.5L engines. It states if you experience a crank time of 3 seconds or longer when starting, install a fuel pump repair kit, consisting of the following parts:

Fuel pump repair kit: 22670-ZG80C
Fuel sender "O" ring: 17342-01A00

I would suggest you obtain a copy of this TSB if you choose to attempt the repair, as it gives detailed instruction on how to disassemble and reassemble the fuel pump module.


----------



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you so much for the information. The issue I have had with this nissan has been lengthy. 

The fuel pump assembly is $400+ for this nissan. I will check on the fuel repair kit Monday and get cracking. I will need a copy of the TSB.


----------



## SFG (Jul 8, 2011)

Try cleaning the throttle body with Throttle Body Cleaner (noy carbeurator cleaner.)
Also, clean the Mass Air Flow sensor using mass Air Flow sensor cleaner onlt!

I had your problem, and this worked for me.


----------



## SFG (Jul 8, 2011)

joeysworld said:


> Im assuming that is why Im having issues starting my sentra? It seems to be choking at start, then after the rough start, it runs perfect.
> 
> Ive changed a coil, crank position sensor, relays.
> 
> Is this a factory recall?


Try cleaning the throttle body with Throttle Body Cleaner (not carbeurator cleaner.)
Also clean the Mass Air Flow sensor with mass Air Flow Sensor cleaner ONLY!

I had your problem and this fixed it.


----------

